# Bowflex vs The Total gym vs that free weight crap



## GFR (Mar 6, 2006)

All the proof I need is that the bowflex guy is a gazillion times bigger than Chuck Norris and way more cut, plus he looks much more youthfull......so IMO bowflex is the greatest gym ever.


This is a rare pic of Arnold at 16, taken after only 5 months of Bowflex workouts and no steroids at all.










This is Ronnie Coleman after 25 years of free weight workouts and boat loads of steroids....you do the math.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Mar 6, 2006)

lol yes, its not true that the first time that guy ever sat on that pile of dog shit was in that picture....

He actually used it for hours and hours a day!


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 6, 2006)

I knew someone woulkd make a poll. And of course I voted for Bowflex. I want to give some shoutouts to the Bowflex team for giving me great bench press results. It also increased my max curl to 95lbs and reglar curl to 85lbs. Thank you guys.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Mar 6, 2006)

I vote for the total gym, It helped my curl form....even though it doesnt have curl capabilities...THANK YOU PUBLISHERS CLEARANCE HOUSING FOR MAKING THE TOTAL GYM!


----------



## Nate K (Mar 6, 2006)

I voted Total Gym.....with Chuck Norris right?


----------



## KEFE (Mar 6, 2006)

Son i vote my weights ok ... anyone can bench 545 on a bowflex


----------



## KEFE (Mar 6, 2006)

i dont use bowflex it is for queers


----------



## KEFE (Mar 6, 2006)

i love me and my rusty weights


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Mar 6, 2006)

Not only does total gym make you huge, it makes you black....double cool!


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 6, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> i love me and my rusty weights


you love rusty cunts


----------



## GFR (Mar 6, 2006)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> Not only does total gym make you huge, it makes you black....double cool!


*Racist*


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Mar 6, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Racist*




No way Jackoff Jones, I said it was cool!


----------



## KEFE (Mar 6, 2006)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> you love rusty cunts


you love rusty nuts


----------



## GFR (Mar 6, 2006)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> No way Jackoff Jones, I said it was cool!


I know.....so that means you are racist against all non black people


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 6, 2006)

I vote Total Gym...

Because Chuck Norris can jumping roundhouse kick an entire flock
of pelicans out of the sky...

Plus their spokesmodel is Sherry Goggins,
whom I spoke with briefly this past weekend -


----------



## section8 (Mar 6, 2006)

Gotta go with the Total Gym.  Not only will you be able to kick ass like Chuck in just a few weeks, he donates all the proceeds from the Total Gym to the Children Without Beards Organization.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 6, 2006)

*THIS THREAD IS RACIST, EVERYONES BANNED!! FOR 282 YEARS!!*


----------



## Super Hulk (Mar 6, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> i love me and my rusty weights



son in my younger days i used hay bails for curls and tractor weights for bench press


----------



## AndrewSS (Mar 6, 2006)

i vote total gym cause chuck norris is bad ass !


----------



## GFR (Mar 7, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> *THIS THREAD IS RACIST, EVERYONES BANNED!! FOR 282 YEARS!!*


True story but only the fools that voted for the Total Gym


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 7, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> True story but only the fools that voted for the Total Gym



True Story


----------



## section8 (Mar 7, 2006)

It took God seven days to create the earth, but it only took Chuck Norris 5 minutes to create God.  Proof enough for me that the total gym is better than the bowflex and that free weight crap!


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 7, 2006)

section8 said:
			
		

> It took God seven days to create the earth, but it only took Chuck Norris 5 minutes to create God.  Proof enough for me that the total gym is better than the bowflex and that free weight crap!




YOU STOLE MY FUCKING CHUCK NORRIS IS BETTER THAN EVERYONE SLOGAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1281554&postcount=33


----------



## GFR (Mar 7, 2006)

*Sergio after 6 years of free weights....01-22-1966





Sergio after 3 months of bowflex workouts 4-21-1966






*


----------



## KEFE (Mar 7, 2006)

http://www.freewebs.com/bbkefe/index.htm
i added new pictures


----------



## GFR (Mar 7, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> http://www.freewebs.com/bbkefe/index.htm
> i added new pictures


Remove this excriment from my thread or I will tell on you


----------



## KEFE (Mar 7, 2006)

wat do u mean tell on me i didnt do anything


----------



## GFR (Mar 7, 2006)

That's it, I'm telling.


----------



## MyK (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## CowPimp (Mar 19, 2006)

Total gym.  Obviously.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Total gym.  Obviously.



I mean, come on... Chuck Norris endorses it.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 20, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I mean, come on... Chuck Norris endorses it.



Exactly.  Nuff said.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Mar 20, 2006)

Quit wasting my time with all this Poopflex Bullshit.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 26, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Quit wasting my time with all this Poopflex Bullshit.


 

 


(listening)....  

...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> YOU STOLE MY FUCKING CHUCK NORRIS IS BETTER THAN EVERYONE SLOGAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1281554&postcount=33



That was ruined because you ended it with head instead of face!
PATHETIC LOSER!


----------

